# Ein Fax erhalten / bekommen / kriegen



## piloya

Gibt es ein Unterschied? 
Einen Fax erhalten, bekommen oder kriegen. Klingen alle richtig?
Kann man einen Besuch erhalten, bekommen oder kriegen?


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Gibt es ein Unterschied? Bitte finde und korrigiere den Fehler.
> Einen Fax erhalten, bekommen oder kriegen. Klingen alle richtig?
> Kann man einen Besuch erhalten, bekommen oder kriegen?



Erhalten ist am formellsten von allen, kriegen ist umgangssprachlich und bekommen ist ganz allgemein.
Mit dem Fax gehen alle drei.
Einen Besuch kann man nicht erhalten.

Jana


----------



## piloya

> Originally Posted by *piloya*
> _Gibt es ein Unterschied? Bitte finde und korrigiere den Fehler.
> 
> _


Gibt es einen Unterschied (ja, DER Unterschied und nicht DAS Unterschied)

was ist dann der richtige Ausdruck mit Besuchen?


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Gibt es einen Unterschied (ja, DER Unterschied und nicht DAS Unterschied)
> 
> was ist dann der richtige Ausdruck mit  Besuchen ?



Bekommen oder umgangssprachlich kriegen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Gibt es ein Unterschied?
> Einen Fax erhalten, bekommen oder kriegen. Klingen alle richtig?
> Kann man einen Besuch erhalten, bekommen oder kriegen?



Du warst wohl zu lange in der Schweiz? Nur in der Schweiz (vielleicht auch in Süddeutschland" ist "der Fax" geläufig. Ich kenne nur "das Fax".   

Ansonsten stimme ich Jana voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Einen Besuch kann man nicht erhalten.



Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto geläufiger wird es mir. Ich glaube schon, "einen Buesuch erhalten" ist okay.

Bitte schön:

_Die Strafgefangenen können montags, dienstags, donnerstags und freitags in der Zeit von 07.45 Uhr (Einlass) bis 14.35 Uhr (letzter Einlass) sowie mittwochs in der Zeit von 08.45 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr und samstags von 08.45 Uhr bis 13.15 Uhr (letzter Einlass) - entsprechend der Terminvorgabe auf der Besuchserlaubnis (!) - insgesamt  vier Stunden Besuch erhalten._

Quelle.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto geläufiger wird es mir. Ich glaube schon, "einen Buesuch erhalten" ist okay.
> 
> Bitte schön:
> 
> _Die Strafgefangenen können montags, dienstags, donnerstags und freitags in der Zeit von 07.45 Uhr (Einlass) bis 14.35 Uhr (letzter Einlass) sowie mittwochs in der Zeit von 08.45 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr und samstags von 08.45 Uhr bis 13.15 Uhr (letzter Einlass) - entsprechend der Terminvorgabe auf der Besuchserlaubnis (!) - insgesamt vier Stunden Besuch erhalten._
> 
> Quelle.



Bei Gefangenen und Patienten klingt es mir auch nicht so blöd. Aber sonst?

Jana


----------



## piloya

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Du warst wohl zu lange in der Schweiz? Nein, das ist ein typischer Fehler von mir. Nur in der Schweiz (vielleicht auch in Süddeutschland" ist "der Fax" geläufig. Ich kenne nur "das Fax".
> 
> Ansonsten stimme ich Jana voll und ganz zu.



 Ansonsten stimme ich Jana voll und ganz zu. Zwei Fäden in einem


----------



## Whodunit

piloya said:
			
		

> Ansonsten stimme ich Jana voll und ganz zu. Zwei Fäden in einem



Genauso wollte ich es. Du hast es erkannt.


----------



## elroy

"Einen Besuch erhalten" klingt mir auch etwas komisch.  Ich würde "erhalten" eher bei Gegenständen verwenden.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Einen Besuch erhalten" klingt mir auch etwas komisch.  Ich würde "erhalten" eher bei Gegenständen verwenden.



Ja, aber man doch Gegenstände auch "bekommen" und "kriegen".    "einen Sieg erhalten". Auch da kann ich wieder mit (historischen) Quellen dienen, eine davon hier:

Becker Psalter: Psalm 110 - Der Herr sprach zu meim Herren
Opus: op. 14 Nr. 112
SWV 208
Titel: Becker Psalter: Psalm 110 - Der Herr sprach zu meim Herren 

_3. Wenn du den Sieg erhalten,
Wird dein Volk williglich
Dir opfern mannigfalte,
Geschmücket heiliglich,
Dein Kinder auserkoren
Werden dir neugeboren,
Dem Tau des Himmels gleich._

*Quelle*.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ja, aber man *kann  * doch Gegenstände auch "bekommen" und "kriegen".



Ja sicher.  Habe ich das etwa widerlegt?



> "einen Sieg erhalten". Auch da kann ich wieder mit (historischen) Quellen dienen, eine davon hier:
> 
> Becker Psalter: Psalm 110 - Der Herr sprach zu meim Herren
> Opus: op. 14 Nr. 112
> SWV 208
> Titel: Becker Psalter: Psalm 110 - Der Herr sprach zu meim Herren
> 
> _3. Wenn du den Sieg erhalten, Wieso "du erhalten"?
> Wird dein Volk williglich
> Dir opfern mannigfalte,
> Geschmücket heiliglich,
> Dein Kinder auserkoren
> Werden dir neugeboren,
> Dem Tau des Himmels gleich._
> *Quelle*.



Ein "Sieg" ist kein Gegenstand, zumindest in dem Sinne, auf den ich abgezielt hatte.  Ich meinte nämlich "objects."


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto geläufiger wird es mir. Ich glaube schon, "einen Buesuch erhalten" ist okay.
> 
> Bitte schön:
> 
> _Die Strafgefangenen können montags, dienstags, donnerstags und freitags in der Zeit von 07.45 Uhr (Einlass) bis 14.35 Uhr (letzter Einlass) sowie mittwochs in der Zeit von 08.45 Uhr bis 16.30 Uhr und samstags von 08.45 Uhr bis 13.15 Uhr (letzter Einlass) - entsprechend der Terminvorgabe auf der Besuchserlaubnis (!) - insgesamt vier Stunden Besuch erhalten._
> 
> Quelle.


Let me ask a different question:

Sollten Sie Lust auf *einen* *Besuch* *bekommen* haben, sind Sie herzlichst willkommen.

Is this right? There are a number of similar examples from Google, but why is their no "zu" before "bekommen". Or does "bekommen" here have the meaning of "get"? (Should you have the desire to "get" a visit.)  

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Let me ask a different question:
> 
> Sollten Sie Lust auf *einen* *Besuch* *bekommen* haben, sind Sie herzlichst willkommen.
> 
> Is this right? There are a number of similar examples from Google, but why is their no "zu" before "bekommen". Or does "bekommen" here have the meaning of "get"? (Should you have the desire to "get" a visit.)
> 
> Gaer



That sentence looks wrong to me.

Here's how I'd say it:

*Sollten Sie Lust darauf haben, einen Besuch zu bekommen, sind Sie herzlich willkommen.*

The "zu" should be there, regardless of the meaning of "bekommen" (and there's a fine line between "receive" and "get" anyway).


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> That sentence looks wrong to me.
> 
> Here's how I'd say it:
> 
> *Sollten Sie Lust darauf haben, einen Besuch zu bekommen, sind Sie herzlich willkommen.*
> 
> The "zu" should be there, regardless of the meaning of "bekommen" (and there's a fine line between "receive" and "get" anyway).


That's certainly what I would have thought. We both know that the wrong way can be more more common in a Google search than the correct way.

As for "receive" and "get", you'd have to give me specific sentences. Sometimes they mean the same thing, sometimes not, right? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Ja sicher.  Habe ich das etwa widerlegt?



Nein, keineswegs. Ich wollte nur erwähnen, dass man auch "erhalten" in Bezug auf einen "Nicht-Gegenstand" verwenden könnte. Danke führ die Korrektur, ein kleiner Flüchtigkeitsfehler.   



> Ein "Sieg" ist kein Gegenstand, zumindest in dem Sinne, auf den ich abgezielt hatte.  Ich meinte nämlich "objects."



Du meintest sicher entweder "auf den ich es abgesehen hatte" oder "auf den ich hinauswollte". Wenn du das englische "which I was aiming at" verwenden wolltest, so muss ich dich enttäuschen, dass dies im Deutschen kaum funktioniert. Hier passe nur "getting at".


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> That sentence looks wrong to me.
> 
> Here's how I'd say it:
> 
> *Sollten Sie Lust darauf haben, einen Besuch zu bekommen, sind Sie herzlich willkommen.*
> 
> The "zu" should be there, regardless of the meaning of "bekommen" (and there's a fine line between "receive" and "get" anyway).



No, it's correct. I can't find any mistake in Gaer's example. Yours is much more complicated, but possible. But I think both of you understood the intention of the sentence correctly.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No, it's correct. I can't find any mistake in Gaer's example. Yours is much more complicated, but possible. But I think both of you understood the intention of the sentence correctly.


 
Genau, ich wüsste auch nicht, warum "Lust auf einen Besuch" falsch sein sollte. Und "Lust bekommen" ist doch klar. Ihr habt vielleicht den Satz falsch analysiert. 

Es ist:
Lust bekommen
worauf denn?
auf einen Besuch

und nicht
einen Besuch bekommen
Lust worauf?
Lust auf "einen Besuch bekommen"

Ich hoffe, dass ich zur allgemeiner Verwirrung nicht beigetragen habe.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> und nicht
> einen Besuch bekommen
> Lust worauf?
> Lust auf "einen Besuch bekommen"



Genau. Wenn man aber "Besuch/Sieg o.Ä. erhalten" bei Google sucht, dann kommen oft Ergebnisse, wie:

"durch einen Besuch erhalten sie ..."
"bei einem New-York-Besuch erhalten/bekommen/kriegen sie vielleicht einen völlig anderen Eindruck dieser Weltmetropole."

"für einen Sieg erhalten die brasilianischen Fußballprofis rund 6,000 Euro."


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Genau, ich wüsste auch nicht, warum "Lust auf einen Besuch" falsch sein sollte. Und "Lust bekommen" ist doch klar. Ihr habt vielleicht den Satz falsch analysiert.
> 
> Es ist:
> Lust bekommen
> worauf denn?
> auf einen Besuch
> 
> und nicht
> einen Besuch bekommen
> Lust worauf?
> Lust auf "einen Besuch bekommen"
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich zur allgemeiner Verwirrung nicht beigetragen habe.
> 
> Jana



Ach so!  Ich wusste nämlich nicht, dass der Satz im Perfekt geschrieben war.


----------



## comeauch

Hi everyone!
I also have a question about the use of bekommen, kriegen or erhalten... Well, I'm not that good with German (yet!), so I often use Google Translate and I came here because it translates "Did you received my email?" to "Haben Sie meine E-Mail?".

Same thing with "get" instead of "receive".. And it does translate back correctly too! "Haben Sie meine Brief?" = "Did you receive my letter?"

Is that idiomatic, in the sense that to _have_ a letter means to have received it? Or would it really be better to say "Hast du meine Brief bekommen?" as I first supposed it would be?

Thank you!


----------



## sokol

comeauch said:


> Is that idiomatic, in the sense that to _have_ a letter means to have received it? Or would it really be better to say "Hast du meine Brief bekommen?" as I first supposed it would be?


This is perfectly idiomatic, but the other two too are possible in this case.

"Einen Brief kriegen" means just the same (and is also to be considered standard language), but it sounds more colloquial.
"Einen Brief erhalten" on the other hand sounds quite formal.
"Einen Brief bekommen" probably is the most neutral of the three, in this case.

Use and meaning of those three verbs depends on context, as has been explained in the older posts already.


----------



## Marty*

The Google translation "Haben Sie meine E-Mail?" is not correct. This question indicates possession and means "Do you have my email?". A correct translation must use the verb _erhalten_, _bekommen_ or _kriegen_:
_Haben Sie meine E-Mail erhalten/bekommen/gekriegt?_

To me, _kriegen_ sounds pretty colloquial, and I wouldn't recommend to use it in formal texts.


----------



## sokol

Thank you for pointing that one out, Marty* - I just didn't read the post above carefully enough. ;-)

And yes, "kriegen" might be too colloquial for some standard language contexts (personally I'd say - and to give an example - it is okay in a dialogue in literature, but quite unusual in literature if not written in a dialogue, as dialogues - even when written purely in standard language - tend to be more colloquial).


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

"Kriegen" is not only colloquial, it has kind of a bad touch. Maybe because of the nearness to the German word for war ("Krieg") or arguing ("sich bekriegen").

But it sounds in some contexts more natural than "bekommen", eg. "Die kriegen mich niemals."

I read once, the origin of "kriegen" is "to make a great effort in order to get something." So it would make sense, if "Der Krieg" und "etwas kriegen" have the same roots.


----------

